# Briggs & Stratton recall



## joeyboy

sorry I can't give you any good answers, and you've probably already done this, but have you contaced sears? If I'm not mistaken it's their store brand, and they've been around for a while, so their customer service manager (maybe not a regular clerk) should have a pretty good idea of the turnaround time. Probably worth a call to them if you haven't already. good luck :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Bill

Hi joeyboy, 

Thanks. I decided to have the recall done. 
I called Sears with my model/serial numbers, and it was on the list. So Sears sent the parts to my house, and I have a tech coming here in October to do the work.
I thought that service was cool. At least I don't have to bring the snow thrower to them. :cool2: 

I always fill out those warranty cards that come with the equipment I buy. That's how I heard about the recall.
Not sure what someone would have to do if they buy the equipment second hand, or didn't fill out the warranty info.


Bill


----------

